# Mobile small engine seasonal maintenance business



## East Engine (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of anyone that runs a mobile small engine seasonal maintenance business.....or if anyone thinks it would be worth while to start one.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What do you mean by "Seasonal". Just during a specific season of the year or the type of service you want to offer??


----------



## East Engine (Feb 11, 2008)

I am from eastern Canada........looking to operate in the spring to put winter equip like snowblowers away for the summer..........and again in the fall to put away lawn machines for the winter.........going with a truck and enclosed trailer to the customer's residence or business to do do the seasoning...like oil change, new plug, blade sharpening, grease, etc. 
I feel this would be a convenience for customers who don't like to leave thier machines at a shop.....when I can come to them.
The selling feature being for seasonal maintence will be the machines will last for years with this basic service. 
What do you think?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My customer enjoy the convenience of not having to carry their equipment in to a repair shop. It's not for everyone, but I have enough to keep me busy, but I do all types of service on equipment, not just normal maintenance. I do get a fair amount of service requests for routine maintenance though.


----------



## East Engine (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank You.


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Mobil mechanics changing oil*

*i are you guys removing the oil drain plugs or sucking the oil out with a vacuum pump?*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I use the drain plug unless it is not accessable, otherwise I will suck the oil out of the fill tube. It is alot easier to remove the oil out the filler tube, if you are unable to work on it on a bench and drain via the drain plug.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

On any small engine where the oil fill and the carb are "NOT" on the same side just tip it over and dump the oil in something. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## laimer (Apr 6, 2012)

I will suck the oil out of the fill tube. It is alot easier to remove the oil out the filler tube.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

What are you all using to suck the oil out of the fill tube ??


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a suction gun. I attach a smaller hose to the one attached to the gun. One that fits snugly into the larger hose.


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I prefer the oil plug. That being said, for the equipment that the manufacture can't seem to put the plug in a decent spot, I use a tool similar to the following:

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-1-4-quarter-gallon-oil-extractor-46149.html

I've got a customer who always brings me his hydroseeder mounted to a trailer. The way it is designed, I would need to lift the unit off the trailer to service the engine without making a huge mess, and just to get to the gearcase plug. This is where the extractor is worth every penny to me. 

Hope that helps.

P.S. Oregon makes a little hand extractor that works pretty good too. I've got a customer that loves his:

http://www.arboristssupply.net/servlet/the-20873/Oregon-Oil-Extractor-Hand/Detail


----------

